

Entangled - A DHT Based on Kademlia - dhotson
http://entangled.sourceforge.net/

======
Zev
A DHT thats based on a pre-existing DHT implementation? Who woulda thought..

TBH, I'm more interested in the tuple space aspects of Entagled then it's DHT
bits. But thats just me.

------
rgrieselhuber
Probably a few years before a couple of well-used open source components
emerge but it's good to see development in this space.

